# General Discussion > Opinions >  Why do guys shave legs??

## momo

I've never seen guys with shaved legs in Japan, so I was very surprised when I saw them in America. 
Not everybody, but some of them do shave their legs. 
Please tell me why they do it.. and girls, I would like to know what you think about these guys. 

Thanks!  :Wavey:

----------


## jeisan

i dont shave my legs, but i have seen some other guys who did and when questioned, these high school kids answered that they were in football and they taped their legs regularly and shaved to keep the tape from ripping out their leg hairs. though some of them also shaved their armpits and i dont don think they get their armpits taped ...ever. so i personally think they like feeling all soft and girlie. i wonder how girls feel about that, since they are meant to be the soft ones.

----------


## Maciamo

Anyway their hairs are going to grow stronger after shaving, so they won't look girlies anymore (more like gorillas  :Laughing:  )

----------


## kirei_na_me

I think it's just plain weird and I wouldn't go for it...  :Poh:  I just think there's something really strange about men shaving their body hair (face excluded).

----------


## Erik

> _Originally posted by kirei_na_me_ 
> *I think it's just plain weird and I wouldn't go for it...  I just think there's something really strange about men shaving their body hair (face excluded).*


Guys shaving their legs? I'm sure there is a rainbow in the picture.

----------


## Atsukan

I think it's weird too. I prefer to see men with ALL of their hair!  :Embarrassment: 

The more hair, the better!!

----------


## mdchachi

Bodybuilders commonly shave off their body hair. Not sure why others do it.

----------


## Atsukan

Why do body builders do it? I have always been so curious about that.  :Note:

----------


## Mandylion

The media affects the image men have of their bodies just as much as it does to females. When was the last time you saw a hairy chest proudly displayed on prime time TV? 80fs? (Robin Williams doesnft count, he is a hairy beast and no amount of waxing would help him!)  :Shocked:  Hollywood has determined less hairy is more sexy and Momo is seeing the result for better or worse. 

I guess men in the US shaving their legs is about the same type of thing as Japanese boys shaping their eyebrows and buying facial products. Both are kind of weird IMHO. Women complain so much about shaving their legs I cannot imagine why anyone would voluntarily undertake such a task!
 :Mad:

----------


## jeisan

> _Originally posted by Atsukan_ 
> *Why do body builders do it? I have always been so curious about that. *


umm so that it wont get stuck in the wax when it hardens? because without wax they wouldnt be so shiney.

----------


## Atsukan

Eeewwww grooooooooooooooooooooooooos!
 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## eimik

people who do sports do. 
swimming, running, and yadda yadda

hair=friction.

----------


## thomas

> _Originally posted by eimik_ 
> *hair=friction.*


Exactly. My cousin used to be cycle racer and turned into a master of epilation, lol.

----------


## Erik

How do you think rainbowlovers get their lisp when speaking? Soon as they wax their sack hair off...  :Evil:  ...too vivid...

----------


## jeisan

out of curiousity how much faster does a shaved person run than a hairy one? is it in a measureable amount of time like 2 minutes and 14 seconds, or some totolly abstract amount like 72 nanoseconds? beucase if its that latter it seems like an awful lot of effort for a small amount of 'payoff'. why not just go get some spandex?

----------


## Jent

That's a..... really.....interesting question... .......that of which I don't have an answer for... Good Luck!

Personally, I don't know any guys that shave their legs. That's really strange to me... I mean, I can see the sports thing, now that it's mentioned... but I don't know anyone that does it. I have seen guys do it because they lost a bet though, and that was only once. :laughs: That's all I can come up with ...

----------


## Twisted

I've got a rather good idea why guys shave their legs... It's probably because their boyfriends like it that way.  :Poh:

----------


## momo

I've just come back from school.
I walked like 10 mins in school, and I saw 2 guys with shaved legs!! One was a normal student and the other one was a security guy in a library. I guess it's easier to notice these guys in Arizona, because it's so hot and a lot of guys are wearing short pants. Don't you have friends who shave their legs?? is this only "Arizona" thing then? 
I just can't imagine guys shaving legs in a bathroom~!?  :Shocked:  

Yeah, like *Mandylion san* said, in Japan there are guys shaping their eyebrows. So, i guess it's not really surprising..  :Blush:  
as long as they don't do it in front of me, it's ok.... i guess.  :Laughing:

----------


## Hairyneville

I work with someone who shaves ALL his body hair (I'll skip the gory details). He's between 45-50 years old and has a hunchback and no chin, so on the basis of that evidence I'd have to say that blokes who shave their legs are messed-up freakish mutants . . . a bit like the majority of British postal workers.

----------


## Luz-chan

> _Originally posted by eimik_ 
> *people who do sports do. 
> swimming, running, and yadda yadda
> 
> hair=friction.*


That's sorta true. However, I'm sure that guys have their reasons for shaving. I'm a girl, so I don't know why. However, I assumed that guys shave so they can have HAIRLESS SEXY LEGS! LOL Can you say, "I'm too sexy for my legs?"

Or...

Maybe they want to _feel_ girly. ;) 

~For all you guys out there that object, don't kill me! I'm just a girl! Wah!

----------


## deborah gormley

Men shaving their legs is in my opinion is just a fashion statment,, I mean,, they must be very willing to show their freshly shaven legs off to any-one who is in his company,by wearing shorts ect,, "normal men" (hehe) would'nt dream of such a task, its truely a girlie thing and should be left that way, :Laughing:  

@Hairyneville :Wavey:   :Wavey:  , (long time no see). :Bowing:

----------


## Atsukan

HEY! When is it going to become a fashion statement for girls to *stop* shaving their legs? I CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT DAY!!!!
 :Joyful:   :Joyful:   :Joyful:   :Joyful:   :Joyful:   :Joyful:   :Joyful:

----------


## Twisted

Uhm... I can... ;)

----------


## lineartube

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! This is so wronnnnnggg!!!!


Just kidding...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

As for professional athlets I can understand that they will try to take advantage of every small bonuses, and in some sports it's actually more higienic to shave off the hair.
As for fashions.... I guess thay they exist in all sorts of.

----------


## Maciamo

> _Originally posted by momo_ 
> *I've just come back from school.
> I walked like 10 mins in school, and I saw 2 guys with shaved legs!! *


Who knows, maybe they DIDN'T shave... Some men aren't so virile after all.  :Sorry:

----------


## thomas

Well, virility isn't necessarily related to hair growth. ;)

----------


## kirei_na_me

You know, my friend, Yumi, was completely turned off by lots of body hair on men. When she got pregnant, I introduced her to my two OB/GYN's. One of them was really hairy and had thick hair on his arms and the other was not really hairy at all. After she went to them for awhile, she told me that she was much more comfortable with the less hairy one because the hairy one scared her just because of the fact that he had a lot of hair?! Also, when I first told my husband I was going to introduce her to them, he was like, "she is Japanese--she won't like Dr. Hairy, because he has too much body hair"..... 

Anyway, I just had to share that little hairy story....  :Poh:

----------


## Luz-chan

> _Originally posted by kirei_na_me_ 
> *You know, my friend, Yumi, was completely turned off by lots of body hair on men. When she got pregnant, I introduced her to my two OB/GYN's. One of them was really hairy and had thick hair on his arms and the other was not really hairy at all. After she went to them for awhile, she told me that she was much more comfortable with the less hairy one because the hairy one scared her just because of the fact that he had a lot of hair?! Also, when I first told my husband I was going to introduce her to them, he was like, "she is Japanese--she won't like Dr. Hairy, because he has too much body hair"..... 
> 
> Anyway, I just had to share that little hairy story.... *


LOL  :Laughing:  What a funny story. To tell you the truth, I don't like hairy guys, either. ESPECIALLY the _really hairy ones_. One exception is my friend, Matt. He's semi-hairy, but he reminds me of a lazy teddy bear.

----------


## ghettocities

I I like it though, I don't get facial hair until I'm like in my late 50s and my arms and legs wont ever really grow hair.

Josh
http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com
http://www.illustrASIANS.com

----------


## Luz-chan

> _Originally posted by ghettocities_ 
> *I I like it though, I don't get facial hair until I'm like in my late 50s and my arms and legs wont ever really grow hair.
> 
> Josh
> http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com
> http://www.illustrASIANS.com*


Gee, you're lucky. Imagine: not having any hair until you're in your late 50's. You must be as smooth as a baby's bottom. Or something like that.

----------


## Erik

> _Originally posted by Luz-chan_ 
> *Gee, you're lucky. Imagine: not having any hair until you're in your late 50's. You must be as smooth as a baby's bottom. Or something like that.*


That's what happens when you don't hit puberty...

----------


## ghettocities

> _Originally posted by Erik_ 
> *That's what happens when you don't hit puberty...*


Exactly, but more or less I think I've hit it since i'm twenty and everything else seems to be up to par if not better, also a lot of my friends say they are jealous because they need to shave like twice a day. I also like how my legs look and figure they'd look different if they were covered in hair, you wouldn't be able to see my exspensive tan.

Josh
http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com
http://www.illustrASIANS.com

--

----------


## eimik

> _Originally posted by Luz-chan_ 
> *You must be as smooth as a baby's bottom. Or something like that.*


PEACH FUZZ

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deborah gormley

lol,, This is so funny,, :Laughing:  
 :Bowing:

----------


## ghettocities

> _Originally posted by deborah gormley_ 
> *lol,, This is so funny,, 
> *


It's true... I'd probably shave if having hair, I look like i'm 12 so it'd be weird seeing a 12-year old looking person with a full beard.

Josh'
http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com
http://www.illustrASIANS.com

----------


## Atsukan

> _Originally posted by ghettocities_ 
> *It's true... I'd probably shave if having hair, I look like i'm 12 so it'd be weird seeing a 12-year old looking person with a full beard.
> 
> Josh'
> http://www.ghettocitiesclothing.com
> http://www.illustrASIANS.com*


Josh, can we trade places??? I am the female Robin Williams! (well, slight exaggeration there :) )

----------


## deborah gormley

@Atsukan,, hahaha,,,  :Laughing:   :Joyful:  ( I'm still laughing) :Bowing:  

@Josh,, you really suit the clean-cut look :Blush:  when your maybe 35-40 years old I would love to see you then with the rough and unshaven appearance,,you'd most probably look some-thing like,,,,hmmmmmm George clooney! :Bowing:

----------


## jeisan

hahahaha josh as george clooney

----------


## Vicidian

Shavded legs are sexy.

----------


## Rosie

Noooooooooooooo! I love hairy legs! Only hair makes a man manly.

----------


## Frank D. White

I went to a local pool where high school swim team members were in training. They had shaved all their body hair off to gain speed; and even weirder, they all swam in their long underwear. I guess the drag of the wet underwear in the water gave them a better workout. Strange view, no hair and long underwear in a pool.
When ever I went to the public baths, people who didn't know I spoke Japanese would talk about how I looked like a hairy gorilla. When I would leave, I would jump up and down and scratch under my arms and grunt like a monkey much to their embarassment and my delight.

----------


## kirei_na_me

> _Originally posted by Frank D. White_ 
> *When ever I went to the public baths, people who didn't know I spoke Japanese would talk about how I looked like a hairy gorilla. When I would leave, I would jump up and down and scratch under my arms and grunt like a monkey much to their embarassment and my delight.*


 :Laughing:  I think I would've paid money to have seen the looks on their faces!

----------


## mdchachi

> I would jump up and down and scratch under my arms and grunt like a monkey much to their embarassment and my delight.


Hilarious.

 :Laughing:

----------


## maji

> Anyway their hairs are going to grow stronger after shaving, so they won't look girlies anymore


uhm, not true. how often you shave doesnt do anything about how the hair grows.

anyway, i dont shave my legs either. i just did once to try out but well, was neither horrible nor awesome. however ive to admit that if i see men walking around with hairy legs framed in by some ugly shorts and white socks i wonder if they try to make other people get eye-cancer with that look. luckily im hetero and can easily ignore other men, especially when they walk around like this.
hm and about men with shaved legs in general, i think its more astethic. men with too much body hair look like apes and im very happy to have just little body hair. too, having less body hair, either naturally or by shaving, is more hygenical and clean as well. i guess if i wouldnt be that lazy i would shave my legs at times. i mean, lots of women (most women?) love men of the type "beast" or "animal" (think of oliver kahn), but i dont crawl around on all fours and howl like a wolf either to get those womens attention. ;) i better stay myself, 100% human without claws or too much hair.

----------


## Carolgirl00

hmm........this sure is weird thread. uhh. well, i guess I kinda 
have something to offer. I know a man who doesn't shave his 
legs but has NO hair on his legs. well, he's chinese, and uh 
he's my father so I guess I kinda figured that most asians didn't 
have that much hair. well, I must be wrong on that one..or is it 
different for japanese? *is very confused* ahh, maybe my 
family's just weird. >_<

----------


## Navi

maybe they shave their legs becuz they play soccer.  :Poh:

----------


## kostaki

you people allow others (society) to influence your mode of thinking. none of you can actually think for yourselves by looking at your "so-called philosophical" comments & questions about shaving hair. (it's not ok to shave your body, but it's ok to shave your face...say's who??, your mom & dad?)Try being open minded for once in your life. What may be weird to you, may not be to others. I for instance, think it's weird for someone to look like a hairy bear, is that weird??

I shave my legs and entire body. why? because i like it and everyone else who has seen me like that, say i look ok. I'll do whatever i want and i don't worry about people's opinions too much.

if i decide to let my hair grow out again (when i'm older possibly) i will wax it, so that it will get thinner & thinner and then leave it.

people who shave:
athletes (swimmers, some soccer players, bicyclists, etc.)
open-minded people who aren't afraid to take a risk

those who don't:
people who think it's "weird" (98% of the population, that means you.)
gay people, yes.. them. they like guys remember, not girls.

it's not a big deal people.

----------


## Kara_Nari

I rather like hairless guys.... so smooooothhhh!
Maybe thats why I like asian guys? Not AS hairy....
My boyfriend once told me he didnt care if I went hairy, as long as I didnt grow any hair on my chest haha.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> people who shave:
> athletes (swimmers, some soccer players, bicyclists, etc.)
> open-minded people who aren't afraid to take a risk
> 
> those who don't:
> people who think it's "weird" (98% of the population, that means you.)
> gay people, yes.. them. they like guys remember, not girls.
> 
> it's not a big deal people.


Another category of men who don't shave themselves are men who like to be hairy, and I think that is more like the 98%! I like hairy men, as I find it more 'manly' - a personal preference, nothing to do with thinking anything is weird.

----------


## Kinsao

Hey, some interesting threads popped up while I was on vacation!  :Poh:   :Giggle: 

Ummm... I am not really bothered how hairy is a guy... except I don't like reeeally hairy guys (I'm sorry!  :Sorry:  )... just personal preference. 

I don't see why guys shouldn't shave their legs. I think smooth legs are nice. In fact, it's really unfair how guys often have nicer legs than us girls  :Okashii:  sometimes I am jealous.  :Kanashii:  so if a guy has nice legs, I think it's good if he shave them.  :Smiling:  On the other hand, sometimes yes I think "oh I wish I was a man and then I wouldn't have to shave my legs any more!" because it is a nuisance.  :Sad:  

But, all in all it is just a fashion thing. Why should guys not shave legs, shape eyebrows, use facial products, makeup etc.?  :Doubt:  It's only a fashion... Of course, is fashion for women, but fashions always change... some of past fashions look quite ridiculous to us now, like powdering the hair (I mean wtf...?!). Yeah, there are stereotypes about 'masculine', 'feminine' and all that... but... well... style is universal... meh, I don't say it very well  :Bluush:

----------


## Martyr

I shaved my legs a couple days ago. I guess I just got tired of looking at it and hearing about it from my family. I don't plan on doing it again anytime soon. And no, I'm not gay.

----------


## Kinsao

> I shaved my legs a couple days ago. I guess I just got tired of looking at it and hearing about it from my family. I don't plan on doing it again anytime soon. And no, I'm not gay.


With your username, I think you should have waxed!  :Laughing:

----------


## isayhello

.. this is stupid. Why guys shave? Because they want to? Maybe?

Off course, there are the athletes, and the gay people. But then again, not ALL gay men shave either. 

It's plain stupid to assume that guys who shave their bodies do so because they're all gay or strange (or athletes). 

Body hair is scary, it's scary with hairy legs on women, and it's scary with hairy legs on men. A lot of hair is just... not pretty. And don't tell me it's 'natural' for a manly-man to be hairy - then why should us women shave? We're really pretty naturally hairy too... only, it's more accepted for us to shave. OR to HAVE to shave. 

Asian guys don't need to shave as much since they're not as hairy. Still, I've seen japanese guys doing it more often than I've seen American or European guys do. Like armpit shaving, as an example. Really good if guys do it; nice and smooth!  :Cool:  And also, plucking the eyebrows never hurt anyone (or... yes, it DID hurt, but... *hits herself* ) A lot of the japanese celebrity guys shave their armpits, and legs and.. well.. .their bodies... 

I don't get attracted to hairy men at all. In fact, I think they're scary...  :Shocked:  (sorry all you ultra-hairy men out there)

----------


## jarvis

because they have mental problems, and too much time on their hands.

----------


## Kinsao

I agree with Isay. But in fact, it's simply fashion. At the moment, it's fashionable for women to shave their hair, even though women do grow hair on their legs (although not as much as men! thank goodness!  :Relieved:  ). In the future, could change, may be fashionable for men to shave legs. Is just a style thing.  :Smiling:

----------


## Disembodied Spirit

> hough some of them also shaved their armpits



Ehh yeah, I do that too once in a while  :Smiling: . Don't like everything to be extra vaganza  :Poh:

----------


## Eldritch

Man, 32

As far as I know men do shave for reasons such as sports and culture. In the aspect of sports, swimmers shave for superior aqua-dynamics and bikers shave their legs to avoid hairs in their wounds (to avoid unnecessary pain/infections) when they have accidents that scrape their legs open. As for the cultural reasons, it just appears popular in some places like the Middle-East (I don't know the exact backgrounds).

In regard of whether it's attractive, I'm unsure. I think it depends on the girl's taste, but typically as long as you don't look like a chemotherapy patient or a rainforest it doesn't make too much of a difference.

----------


## Jackson

Only term i personally know of a guy shaving legs is for a bet on either alcohol or money, although that's usually waxing rather than shaving.

But other than that if a guy shaves his legs it's because he doesn't want hair on his legs, why else would anyone shave their legs?

----------


## LeBrok

Guys shave legs?!!!  :Startled: 

This thread was dead for 8 years, lol, and woke up like a zombi.

----------


## LeBrok

> I've never seen guys with shaved legs in Japan, so I was very surprised when I saw them in America. 
> Not everybody, but some of them do shave their legs. 
> Please tell me why they do it.. and girls, I would like to know what you think about these guys. 
> 
> Thanks!


I think momo went into a gay bar, lol.

----------


## js404

Hi. I'm a guy who shaves his legs. I do so because I'm attracted mostly to more feminine guys, and it makes me feel more feminine. Also, body hair is simply disgusting.

----------


## Volcomguy122

I am a guy and I shave my legs I shave them because I hate body hair I think it's nasty and when I sweat it itches like hell as it drips down my legs through my leg hair so I shave them and no I am not part of the rainbow crowd or anything. I am straight and my wife likes it because she says she feels my muscles more and I don't make her itch

----------

